# Car Audio



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

I need a new aerial for my car. Am not technically or mechanically minded so trying to install it myself is not an option. May also get a new CD player with an aux in jack so can play music from phone.

Any ideas where in AD I could get this done? I'm guessing there are places in Mussafah but maybe someone can point me in the direction of someone they recommend?

Thanks


----------

